# Aggressive Yellow Lab



## hkenneth

Hi,

I recently set up a new 55 gal tank and put 3 yellow labs in it. All 3 are about 1.5 - 2 inches long. I know it is hard to tell sex at this size but I believe my dominant yellow lab is male due to its long pelvic fins, black strips on dosal, pelvic and anal fins. I have heard that yellow labs are relatively peaceful among African cichlids but mine alpha male turned out to be pretty aggressive towards others. In the 1st 2 weeks, although they kept chasing each other, nothing serious happened. But last week, I found the smallest one died with all its fins being nipped. And yesterday, the other non-dominant yellow lab also got its caudal fin nipped so I had to return it to my LFS. 

Now I am confused what to do next. Should I just keep the dominant yellow lab alone in this 55 gal tank? Or shall I add new yellow labs into the tank to see if they can hang out with each other, probably overstock? Or should I add some relatively more aggressive cichlid species along with it?

Also, I would like to know what species of cichlid can be kept with yellow labs. Can I keep catfishes with yellow labs?

Thanks,

Kenny


----------



## FishFin

Hey hkenneth - I used to own a 80 Gallon Cichlid Tank until it got hit.

Unfortunately, your yellow labs are dying due to there lack of numbers. This is going to be the first time you'll hear anyone that will tell you that overstocking is required to control the aggressiveness with cichlids. Cichlids are big time territorial (Aggressiveness ranges from where there from) so you need to overstock cichlids to control that issue.

Keeping Catfish is a good question .. I have managed to keep 6 cory catfish (Can't remember the scientific name of them) without having any issue. But I know plenty of other people that have had that problem were they'll wake up the next morning to no catfish at all with very well fed cichlids. So it's a trail and error basically. Would I recommend it? If you're a beginner no. But if you're experienced enough with cichlids (Like me with over 5+ Years with them) then you can try. 

And finally but not least. Any type of semi-aggressive to fully aggressive cichlids will work. There aggressiveness will show time to time, but you will not notice any problems (Fin nipping, or head-butting). Please don't keep any delicate fish/plants with cichlids, they'll turn that into a horrible mess.


----------



## coralbandit

syndiodontis cats can hang with africans as long as there not to small. Had three different types in my 180 when it was african.


----------



## navigator black

Fishfin gives good advice, but left two words out: "Lake Malawi" cichlids need overstocking - cichlids from no other lake, river or stream live like Malawis. 

I would change the decor and add a few more labs, and well as some rusty cichlids (Iodotropheus sprengerae), the perfect companion for yellow labs. They are unaggressive malawis, but that that's like saying "sensitive hitmen" - these things are relative and Lake Malawi has some rowdy fish. The most peaceful Malawi will gut a tough South American cichlid pretty quickly.

If I had a 55 gallon Malawi tank, I would aim for at least 12-15 fish in it. I would avoid catfish. You might be able to keep a Synodontis (maybe) if it survived the initial harassment. Plecos can survive with Malawis, but the needs of the two groups are so different, the catfish won't have much of a life. 
Corydoras will be in misery - constantly chased and in totally inappropriate water. Malawis must have hard, mineral rich water, the exact opposite of what Corydoras evolved in.


----------



## hkenneth

Thanks so much for the advice. Some said keeping a large non-aggressive tilapia with cichlids can reduce their aggressiveness. Is this true?


----------



## navigator black

A tilapia is a cichlid - just a river one as opposed to your Lake Malawi labs.

You have to manage mbunas (Malawi cichlids) with mbunas. They are not aggressive in reasonably sized groups and in well chosen and well researched communities. Give them losts of caves (necessary), with one more cave than the number of fish you have, extensive rockwork and a vegetable based diet. Pick carefully so that you don't combine really aggressive ones with milder species like your yellow labs.
Filter well with a good flow and a good capacity, since your tank MUST have 12 - 15 fish in it. They are not community fish, but you knew that when you bought them. 

You have to adapt your tank them - they cannot adapt to you. 

In nature, they live in crowded algae covered rock piles where territory must be won and held, and where caves and hiding places are their only hope of survival.
They come from a harsh world, and you have to respect that. 

A big tough Tilapia won't control their aggression, it'll just beat them into submission. But if you set the tank up right and stock it properly, you will get to watch some really fascinating, active fish behavior - they will be interesting fish to enjoy.


----------



## hkenneth

Thanks so much for the advice. I think I will just add more rocks before I try to restock my tank. My LFS doesn't sell rusty cichlid though (I only found one in the assorted tank that looks like a rusty but not very sure...), any other mbuna cichlid that can live with yellow lab?


----------



## navigator black

I hope someone else can answer - I haven't kept labs for a number of years and no longer keep malawis. Rustys were great with them and they were around locally last week, which put them in mind. They used to breed in the same tank and never eat each others' babies - it was nice to watch the groups of fish of all sizes.
If I ever get yellows again, I would out them with peacocks - open water Lake Malawi cichlids with lovely coloration and decent dispositions. There are a bunch of them, and they show up regularly where I live.


----------



## wet_and_wild

Lord mercy! I was imagining little puppies swimming around - no wonder they killed the fish and plants and in general made a mess! LOL

So what is a Yellow Lab Cichlid?


----------

